# Liki Tiki or Sheraton Vistana Village in Orlando?



## BlessedX3 (Aug 13, 2007)

Help!!  We're checking out II trades in Orlando, wanting a resort with as much toddler-friendly activities as possible for our VERY active 3-yr-old.  (I know, what 3-yr-old is lethargic?)  Also bringing our 8-month-old with us, making it unlikely we will be doing Disney etc this time, so we're looking for something with lots of on-site recreation (esp. pools/water, since our 3-yr-old is A Fish Called Hannah.)  

One of the resorts showing availability is Liki Tiki Village.  As I've checked into it further it seems to have GREAT toddler appeal--sounds like practically a waterpark on the property, among other things--as well as a 5-Star designation, which would seem to indicate a pretty high quality place, although I have been surprised in the past.  Overall I was pretty psyched about all that I saw.  Until, that is, I went on some travel review web sites (like Yahootravel) and read quite a few TERRIBLE reviews about the place!  Yikes!  But then for every stinky bad review it seemed there was also a fantastic one.  ("Awesome! All Pros, No Cons!"  "The best!"  "We're coming back every year!")  Very confusing.  

What I'd really like is feedback from someone who has been there recently.  What is the DEAL, really?? Also, if we stay there, are there any units/sections that would be preferable (esp. for proximity to pool area) or best avoided?  (If that were even a choice we had.)  Or we'd also be interested to know anyone's thoughts/experiences for Sheraton Vistana Village, another resort showing availability, given our desire for kid-friendliness.

Thank you so much to anyone who can shed some light/share any info to help us make a QUICK decision!


----------



## gadoer (Aug 14, 2007)

stayed 2 weeks ago. Great for the kids friendly some of the units starting to show wear and tear but clean.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 14, 2007)

I want to mention another II resort that you should consider - Marriott Horizons. Marriott Horizons is wonderful for small kids that love water. It has terrific theming like the Disney resorts. Horizons has (2) themed zero entry pools (pirate themed); a mini water park pop jet play area, and a miniature golf course. Here are some pictures from our trip in April 2006:

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0CbOGThs5YsXGA

There are some great reviews and pictures on Trip Advisor for Marriott Horizons.


----------



## wise one (Aug 14, 2007)

First, let me say that we own at Liki Tiki Village, in the 300 series, so take it for what that is worth.  

We stayed at Liki Tiki Village during week 30 (July 28 to August 4).  The Liki Tiki Lagoon (waterpark) is great for children, with activities, etc..  The Lagoon is closest to units numbered in the 900, 1000, 1200 and 1300s, although it is not too far from most areas.  The buildings numbered in the 100, 200 and 300 series are two bedroom townhouses and are showing a lot of wear.  The units in all buildings above 300 are one level in high rise (5 story) buildings.  The newest buildings are 1300 (about a year old) and 1400 (a couple of months old).  For me, I would prefer a unit in the 400, 500 or 600 buildings as they are near a pool area, open 7anm to midnight, that has a kids pool, hot tub/spa and larger pool as well as gas grills and an exercise room.  This pool area  by the 400, 500 and 600's is where the free morning (M-F) donuts and coffee are available.  There are only two pools open after dark when the lagoon closes.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 14, 2007)

And no charge for the waterparks, right?


----------



## omaha10 (Aug 14, 2007)

Vistana Village is beautiful and has a lush pool area, but your children will most likely be more impressed with Little Tiki.  Tiki's waterpark seems designed specifically for little kids.  Vistana Villages is mostly designed for adults and OK, kids have fun too.


----------



## wise one (Aug 14, 2007)

There is no charge for the Liki Tiki Lagoon to people staying at the resort.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Liki Tiki used to be called Isle of Bali.  We stayed there a number of years ago, maybe six???  Anyway, the unit we were in was a lock-off portion of a three bedroom, I think, and the neighbors were so loud, we never sat in the living room.  We couldn't hear the television in there.  There was a space under our door of about 3 1/2".  We might as well have just opened the door, the noise was so bad.  The kitchen was a bit dated, but the king bed was comfortable and we enjoyed the pool.  

If I could choose, I would always choose Vistana Villages over Liki Tiki, unless I was sure I could get a new unit.  Ours was the older ones.  

We are staying at Vistana Villages in December and are looking forward to it.


----------



## BlessedX3 (Aug 15, 2007)

So RickandCindy, you are staying there in Dec?  Probably the question that I should have been asking of maybe even higher importance than which resort to choose has to do with the fact that, due to family scheduling issues, we are going on this trip in mid-January.  Here I am concerning myself with all these "kid water-fun" questions, in the event that the weather might be warm, but am I completely in LaLa Land to hope that this will be the case in January?  Do you (or anyone else) have any January experience?  Thx

P.S. A very common complaint I was reading about Liki Tiki was the problem of noise from other units.  I don't know that we live such a quiet and serene existence (with a 3-yr-old and now 3-mos-old!) that we would be too bothered by that issue--unless it was just INSANE clamor--but I have to say I would be concerned about raising the ire of folks around US who might have to contend with noise from our crew! (Husband & me & our 3-yr-old, another couple & their 2-yr-old and 4-mos-old.  I'm sorry, but a certain amount of noise is probably going to be unavoidable!) I guess I can't get too worried about that, it is a family resort after all, but I would still hate for that to be the case.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 15, 2007)

My mom and dad stayed at Vistana Villages last January and said it was great. They had a two bedroom. Unit was clean and nice and the bed was comfortable.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 15, 2007)

BlessedX3 said:


> Here I am concerning myself with all these "kid water-fun" questions, in the event that the weather might be warm, but am I completely in LaLa Land to hope that this will be the case in January?  Do you (or anyone else) have any January experience?




 My vote is: LaLa Land

I've never been in January, but I've worn long johns there in December. The weather varies a lot from year to year, but I'd be pretty surprised if it was truly warm enough for swimming in January. 

Of course, you may be made of stronger stuff than me. There were folks swimming when we were in Orlando in March, but I wouldn't of.

Sheila


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 15, 2007)

We have been there in January about four times.  I wore jeans many days and couldn't have worn shorts because it would have been too cold in shorts.  I cannot imagine swimming in January in Orlando, anyway.  

Yep, it was very noisy on the other side of that door, which was in the living/ dining room.  The kids were running around and screaming.  Their television was very loud.  We just spent our time in the bedroom, which was okay because we spent every day and evening in the parks.  We slept okay.


----------



## borntotravel (Aug 24, 2007)

We exchanged into the Liki Tiki about four years ago and will never return.  Like you, we loved the appeal of the water park.  Well, the water park was the only thing that I could say anything nice about.  The unit we had was a dump - broken furniture, stained furniture and carpeting (even after I had them come shampoo it), bugs all over the unit (ants, spiders, roaches), and the beds were so uncomfortable I think they were twenty years old with stuff jabbing me in the back.  I politely complained while I was there, and then when we returned home, I wrote a letter to both II and the resort's corporate office and wasn't even given the satisfaction of an acknowledgement response.  

Now, I could have gotten the one rotten apple, because there are people that think (even then) that Liki Tiki is great!  But I can only go on my experience, and since it was so bad, I wouldn't give it another chance if they gave it to me for free.  I wouldn't even give it two stars, let alone five.  

Good Luck.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 26, 2007)

*Goodbye Isle Of Bali Ron Jon Liki Tiki.  Hello Cypress Pointe.*




borntotravel said:


> We exchanged into the Liki Tiki about four years ago and will never return.  Like you, we loved the appeal of the water park.  Well, the water park was the only thing that I could say anything nice about.  The unit we had was a dump - broken furniture, stained furniture and carpeting (even after I had them come shampoo it), bugs all over the unit (ants, spiders, roaches), and the beds were so uncomfortable I think they were twenty years old with stuff jabbing me in the back.  I politely complained while I was there, and then when we returned home, I wrote a letter to both II and the resort's corporate office and wasn't even given the satisfaction of an acknowledgement response.
> 
> Now, I could have gotten the one rotten apple, because there are people that think (even then) that Liki Tiki is great!  But I can only go on my experience, and since it was so bad, I wouldn't give it another chance if they gave it to me for free.  I wouldn't even give it two stars, let alone five.


Whoa -- to think we came _this close_ to buying a resale 2BR every-year fixed-week Liki Tiki unit in 2002 for $6*,*500*,* sight unseen.  (That was right after we 1st caught on to the wisdom of buying timeshares resale, which happened in a flash of insight when we saw a billboard advertising timeshare resales on our way back to our motel immediately following a timeshare sales tour at Vacation Village At Parkway.) 

Liki Tiki at the time was called Isle Of Bali.  While we were in negotiations to buy there resale (via telephone, through a Century 21 affiliate, as I recall) the timeshare's name changed to Ron Jon.  Later on it became Liki Tiki.  (The name change information is merely trivia -- had nothing to do with not closing the deal.) 

Even without hearing or reading anything negative about Liki Tiki, we're still extremely pleased with what we bought instead of Liki Tiki -- an Orlando floating 3BR lock-off every-year timeshare week for about $3*,*000 less than what we were about to pay for a Liki Tiki 2BR.  I'd like to claim it was shrewdless & insight on our part that waved us off Liki Tiki & aimed us at our outstanding 3BR lock-off instead -- I could claim it, but the claim would be false.  The truth is, we just lucked out. 

Once when we were vacationing in Orlando at another timeshare, we wanted to get an up close & in person look at the Liki Tiki water park.  The security guy at the entrance didn't want to let us in just to look around -- said we had to sign up for a timeshare tour if we were interested in seeing the resort.  We said we didn't want to see the whole resort, just the water park.  Later on we did come back & park & get out of the car & go look at the water park -- I can't remember whether a different security person just said OK, or exactly how we got past the front gate.  Anyway, the water park looked great.  I'm sorry to hear about people's unfortunate experiences with the actual Liki Tiki condo units. 

During our 1st timeshare exchange (into Vistana Orlando, 2003), we signed up for a Vistana sales tour.  We were shown Vistana Villages & were appropriately _wowed_ at the luxury & beauty of the place -- the units, the grounds, the pool, the whole resort.  We didn't buy, but we did form a desire to stay at Vistana Villages on exchange some time in the future.  That happened January 2007 on RCI _Instant Exchange_ for 7*,*500 points.  By then, the original section of Vistana Villages was complete, ditto the newer Keys section, & an even newer section was nearing completion.  (Our _Instant Exchang_e 2BR unit was in The Keys.)  That was easily our all-time best timeshare exchange.  Who'd a-thunk?  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

